
GeoParsing, reaching accuracy down to POI's. A disambiguation issue - s3f0
http://blog.mapplas.com/post/131147015214/mapplas-geoparser
======
dang
This looks interesting. For HN purposes, you'd be better off converting that
slide deck to a blog post that explains the problem and how you approached it,
with as much technical detail as you can.

If you do that, please email us at hn@ycombinator.com and we'll send you a
repost invite for this (an experiment we're running to give good stories a
second chance at attention on HN).

~~~
s3f0
Thanks! I will do it!

